# Welche Feederrute für Donau?



## yamaicafranz (5. Juni 2011)

hallo an alle, ich bin neu hier und suche auf diese Weise euren Rat.
Ich heisse Daniel, und Komme aus der Nähe von Regesnburg, fischen tue ich überwiegern in der harten Strömung in der Donau. 
Deswegen auch eine Rute die mit 200g oder mehr zurechtkommt.
Hatte vorher die Berkley Cherrywood Feeder, ein tolles teil, aber viel   zu hart, da merkt man n icht mal ne 6 Pfund Brasse richtig beim Drillen,   deswegen suche ich adäquate alternative dazu, bei der man noch was   mitkriegt beim Drill.

Was haltet ihr von oben genannter Rute?
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Ich würde sie mir gern in 4,20m holen mit WG 180-300 gr.

als Alternative Sportex Heavy Feeder HX4208 auch 4,20m und WG 170-240gr.

am meisten aber würden mich Meinungen zu der Mitchell   interessieren.Sieht auch Hammer aus, und die technischen Daten Sprechen   für sich.

Ich hoffe nur sie ist nicht so ein harter Knüppel wie die Cherrywood, aber auch nicht zu weich.

Oder Alternativen von Euch?

Ich suche auf jedenfall eine gleich lang geteilte 3-teilige Rute mit   Leitring auf dem Handteil, nicht wie bei vielen Modellen angeboten erst   auf dem 1. Teil des Blanks.
Habe damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und freue mich über eure Antworten, die   hoffentlich nicht zu lange auf sich warten lassen, ich brauch unbedingt   ne Rute, da ich die berkley jetzt verkauft habe.

liebe Grüsse an alle 

Daniel


----------



## Dunraven (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Ich kann Dir bei Deiner Rutenwahl nicht helfen, aber es scheint Du hast die Mitchell von der Du sprichst vergessen. Dazu finde ich gar nichts, nicht einmal einen Namen, in Deinem Post.


----------



## yamaicafranz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

hallo, danke erstmal.
jetz weiss ich es wieder,  sie heisst Mitchell Tech Elite Monster Feeder.
Sie gibts anscheinend nicht oft, wird aber immer noch ab 200€ gehandelt.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?

schönen Gruss 
Daniel


----------



## e30Birdy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Yamaicafranz, schau mal deine inbox... die Mitchell gibt es für 99 euro in aktion momentan.


----------



## yamaicafranz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Hi,
ich kenne die Aktion, deswegen wollte ich ja wissen ob jemand Erfahrungen damit hat oder ne Meinung.
ob es was gescheites ist oder nicht, denn 99€ wär ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu über 200€ wo sie sonst im Netz gehandelt wird, vom Preis her sollte es ja was gutes sein.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## tenchhunter (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Was ich dir noch vorschlagen kann is ein Modell von Mosella, z.B. die Centurion oder die Xedion.
http://www.angler-bedarf.de/index.php?id=90


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Servus,

die Centurion würde ich schnell wieder streichen. Hatte die vor gut ner Woche mal heim Händler begrabbeln können. Ansich ne schöne Rute - aber für mich alles andere als Rhein und Donau tauglich. Das ist ne Feeder mit der du auf Distanz werfen kannst... aber die Aktion ist zu weich und von den Spitzen die dabei sind, kannste nur 1 fürn Strom nehmen... die härteste....

Klingt vielleicht blöd - aber schau mal Sänger TTS im programm hat. ich hab von denen ne Spirit One Heavy Feeder... die ist ganz gut -  aber die könnte nen Tick staffer sein (gabs damals auch als Power Feeder mit 200gr WG .. was realistisch vorkam). Die Cherrywood ist wirklich nur was fürs Grobe... gefällt mir auch nicht....

Wenns etwas mehr sein darf, vllt ne Foy Horizon Extreme Feeder ? oder dann wirklich ne Xedion Evo 2 Power Feeder.....


----------



## yamaicafranz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

hi,
danke für die Tipps, die Xedion Evo Feeder ist wirklich ein schönes Teil, aber 4,50m lang und das ist mir zu lang, aussserdem ist sie so doof geteilt (Handteil ohne Leitring).
Und de Spitze ist auch etwas weich, müsste man versuchen.

Die Fox würde mir auch gefallen, aber ist die nicht auch mit 4,50m und WG bis 200g?

Ich hab mir jetzt  die Mitchell aus der Aktion gekauft, und ist heute gekommen, muss sagen sieht super aus, hochwertig verarbeitet (vor allem die Ringe), liegt gut in der Hand, der  Blank ist vom Gefühl her nicht zu hart, die Spitze ist mit 7 OZ angegeben, aber vielleicht etwas weich.müsste ein Test zeigen.

Werd hoffentlich am We zum probieren kommen, und wenns was taugt gleich ne 2. bestellen. 99 € ist echt top, wo sie doch über 200 gehandelt wird.

Erfahrungsbericht stell ich dann ein, wenn ich getestet habe...

bis dann und vielen Dank

lG Daniel


----------



## Dunraven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat leichte Mitchell Feederruten. Seit 2 Jahren versucht er Ersatzspitzen zu bekommen, aber die kann keiner bekommen. Seit dem hat er die Nase voll von Mitchell Feederruten.


----------



## e30Birdy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat leichte Mitchell Feederruten. Seit 2 Jahren versucht er Ersatzspitzen zu bekommen, aber die kann keiner bekommen. Seit dem hat er die Nase voll von Mitchell Feederruten.



Warum misst er nicht einfach den durchmesser und dann zu lokal dealer gehen und sich eine spitze hollen im gleichen durchmesser? Auch wenn er ein kleinen bisschen schleifen muss geht das.


----------



## 911 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Hi, ich fische bei Deggendorf in der freifließenden Donau mit der Tense-X Enva Feeder mit -140gr Wurfgewicht von der Firma Sänger. Die gibts auch -200gr. Ist eine sehr schöne Rute, vor allem der schlanke Blank. Wenn dir das noch zu wenig Wurfgewicht ist, dann würd ich mir mal die Tense-X High End Feeder von Sänger anschauen. Aber wieso willst du soviel Gewicht werfen? Normalerweise angelt man ja zw. den Buhnen an der Strömungskante...


----------



## yamaicafranz (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

hi,
ich halte nicht viel von Sänger, hatte da schlechte Erfahrung.
bei uns gibts leider keine Buhnenfelder, also entweder Strömung oder eben keine.
deswegen das hohe WG.
Stömung sieht oben zwar recht langsam aus aber unterströmung ist brutal. mit 150 gr blei 50 meter flussauf werfen damit du gerade vor dir wieder zum liegen kommst, echt krass.

das mit den Spitzen seh ich auch kein problem, kann man nachschleifen, müssen ja keine originale sein.

ich versuch jetz mal die Monster Feeder von Mitchell am We auszuprobieren, wie gesagt super Teil, hochwertig verarbeitet, nur die kleinen Ringe könnten nachteilig werden, hat die Sportex aber auch. mal sehen


----------



## Dunraven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Warum misst er nicht einfach den durchmesser und dann zu lokal dealer gehen und sich eine spitze hollen im gleichen durchmesser? Auch wenn er ein kleinen bisschen schleifen muss geht das.



Ist eben die schlechtere Lösung.
Und die haben auch ein recht komisches Maß. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich habe 6 mittlere und schwere Feederruten, und bis auf die beiden King Feeder hat jede ein anderen Durchmesser. Ich musste selbst die dünnsten Spitzen die ich finden konnte für einige noch stark abschleifen. Und meist haben die Händler eh nur die Browning/Zebco Spitzen, da musste ich teils schon einige cm absägen damit ich die dann passend schleifen konnte da die oft 3,5mm oder so haben. Das ist ja das Problem, jeder hat seine eigenen Durchmesser. Aber auch innerhalb einer Firma gibt es ja unterschiedliche Maße bei verschiedenen Rutenserien. Von daher kann die vom Threadersteller ausgesuchte ja durchaus bessere Maße haben für die es leicht Ersatz gibt.


----------



## e30Birdy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ist eben die schlechtere Lösung.
> Und die haben auch ein recht komisches Maß. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, ich habe 6 mittlere und schwere Feederruten, und bis auf die beiden King Feeder hat jede ein anderen Durchmesser. Ich musste selbst die dünnsten Spitzen die ich finden konnte für einige noch stark abschleifen. Und meist haben die Händler eh nur die Browning/Zebco Spitzen, da musste ich teils schon einige cm absägen damit ich die dann passend schleifen konnte da die oft 3,5mm oder so haben. Das ist ja das Problem, jeder hat seine eigenen Durchmesser. Aber auch innerhalb einer Firma gibt es ja unterschiedliche Maße bei verschiedenen Rutenserien. Von daher kann die vom Threadersteller ausgesuchte ja durchaus bessere Maße haben für die es leicht Ersatz gibt.



Ja verständlich, bin neu im Feedersport und fische 2 Sänger Speedfeeder aber noch keine spitze kaputt weil sie auch noch nicht am wasser waren. Wird mir im laufe des jahres denk ich noch 2 leichte zulegen.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Feederrute für Donau?*

Dann kann ich halt nur den Tipp geben mal zu schauen wo Du im Falle eines Falles dann auch Ersatzspitzen bekommen kannst. Denn es ist halt nichts ärgerlicher als wenn der Hersteller die nicht mehr liefern kann und es keine passenden Alternativen gibt bzw. die teils teuer sind als die Rute (wenn ich an die Sänger Heavy Feeder mit 3 Wechselspitzen denke die Askari immer für ca. 40 Euro raus haut und dann daran das manche Ersatzspitzen schon allein Stück 12-15 Euro kosten). 

Aber mit etwas basteln schafft man es schon auch aus den normalen Ersatzspitzen von z.B. Browning etwas einigermaßen passendes zu bauen.


----------

